# Generations Riviera Maya by Karisma?? - Way to pay for AI with a discount?



## chibuilder (Dec 28, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with Generations Riviera Maya by Karisma?  We have an exchange booked her for week 52 2015 into a 2br unit and am wondering if any TUG'ers have any experience with this property?  Not looking to buy. Not looking to attend an presentation,  just wondering if it is a nice spot and what other Karisma resorts are on the property.  Also, wondering if there is a way to purchase the AI at a discount anywhere and if anyone has a posted chart of AI fees for this resort (they change by season).  Would love to find a way to buy the AI at a discount.  We typically do not do AI but have visited Azul Fives in the past and did their AI and was satisfied so thought we'd give this a try at Generations Riviera Maya.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 28, 2014)

If you booked an AI through an exchange company, the only option is to pay the AI fee listed for exchangers.  Usually 2 bedrooms require a minimum of 4 ppl AI adult fees for 7 days and week 52 is the most expensive.

I don't even see week 52  for 2015 listed on II but week 52 in 2014 was $1072 per night (covering 4 adults).
As high as that sounds ($7504 for the week) booked directly on their website the price is over $16,000 for the least expensive 2 br unit and it doesn't even include airport transfers.
http://www.karismahotels.com/hotelsresorts/foreveryone/generationsrivieramaya Pictures and description seems nice.  


> THE PROPERTY
> Generations Riviera Maya by Karisma is Mexico´s premier all Suite, all Butler, all Gourmet beachfront resort where couples, wedding parties and families savor a Karisma Gourmet Inclusive® Experience, a vacation that fosters togetherness. This 144 suite hotel stretches along a secluded beach, providing indulgences from gourmet cuisine, to luxurious suites with butler service. Families can relax knowing that their little ones are in good hands with our certified team of professionals at our Eko Kids Club. Guests are invited to customize their Karisma Gourmet Inclusive® Experience by completing a pre-arrival form online.
> 
> The property is located just steps away from El Dorado Casitas Royale, in the heart of the Riviera Maya, facing the beautiful Mexican Caribbean. 25 minutes south of Cancun International Airport, 15 minutes north of Playa del Carmen, just 10 minutes away from Mayakoba championship golf course, 25 minutes away from the Playacar Golf Club, 5 minutes south from Puerto Morelos and 35 minutes south of downtown Cancun.
> ...


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 28, 2014)

I think if you are looking for an all inclusive, you are far better off to look to a travel agent or discounter. The AI fees charged on exchanges are far too high IMO. You can probably get something similar or cheaper that also includes air transportation by going through a discounter. I wouldn't suggest booking directly through the property.

Though I really see no reason to go AI in the Riviera Maya unless one is a BIG drinker. There are plenty of restaurants, though while not always cheap, I find that I can eat out at some great restaurants for less than the AI fees and I am not tied to a small selection of places to dine.


----------



## chibuilder (Dec 29, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I think if you are looking for an all inclusive, you are far better off to look to a travel agent or discounter. The AI fees charged on exchanges are far too high IMO. You can probably get something similar or cheaper that also includes air transportation by going through a discounter. I wouldn't suggest booking directly through the property.
> 
> Though I really see no reason to go AI in the Riviera Maya unless one is a BIG drinker. There are plenty of restaurants, though while not always cheap, I find that I can eat out at some great restaurants for less than the AI fees and I am not tied to a small selection of places to dine.



I agree with you regarding the food.  We typically stay near Playa and have a nice list of great restaurants and enjoy cooking bfast in the morning.  This was viewed as "something different" for the family and depending on the AI fees will "stick."  If they are too high (trying to get confirmation from both II and Karisma today), we will cancel the exchange and wait for something without the AI fees.  The resort itself looks very nice and has great reviews so if we can do this for close to a reasonable rate, we likely will.  But if it costs me the maintenance fees of my resort PLUS a huge AI fee, we will cancel and not look back.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 29, 2014)

The fees I quoted were from II. When you book on the third page you see:  



> Important Advisements
> REQUIRED RESORT CHARGES
> MANDATORY ALL-INCLUSIVE/MEAL PLAN FEES. Fees are payable to the resort and subject to change w ithout notice.*Rates in USD per unit, per night: December 23, 2014 - January 3, 2015: Studio & 1Bed USD 536; 2Bed USD 1072; Child 3-12 years USD 108*. January 4 - April 30, 2015: Studio & 1Bed USD 378; 2Bed USD 756; Child 3-12 years USD 61. May 1 - August 16, 2015: Studio & 1Bed USD 362; 2Bed USD 724; Child 3-12 years USD 65. August 17 - October 31, 2015: Studio & 1Bed USD 318; 2Bed USD 636; Child 3-12 years USD 61. November 1 - December 22, 2015: Studio & 1Bed USD 324; 2Bed USD 648; Child 3-12 years USD 62. Child under 3 years, complimentary. Child over 13 years ‚ charged at the adult rate. Minimum occupancy: 2 adults for Studio & 1Bed; 4 adults for 2Bed. *All-Inclusive Program fees must be paid in full 30 days prior to arrival. *A three night minimum stay is required. For prepaid program details and more information, email exoticexchanges@exotictravelers.com or call 1 800 813 4057.



To get past that page, you have to click on: 


> *I acknowledge and agree that the mandatory resort fees stated above will be payable to the resort.
> 
> I accept the Terms & Conditions and acknowledge all information above.*


----------



## classiclincoln (Dec 29, 2014)

Am at Azul Sensatori right now.  Not sure if all the Karisma resorts are the same, but all ll I'll say is be prepared to be disappointed.

Read my experience here.  http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=220996

Will post final review in the Marketplace after we get back.  Don't have much experience with Mexico, but my motto for them is now "Mexico, it's all about the deception."


----------



## chibuilder (Dec 30, 2014)

classiclincoln said:


> Am at Azul Sensatori right now.  Not sure if all the Karisma resorts are the same, but all ll I'll say is be prepared to be disappointed.
> 
> Read my experience here.  http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=220996
> 
> Will post final review in the Marketplace after we get back.  Don't have much experience with Mexico, but my motto for them is now "Mexico, it's all about the deception."



My family had a great time at Azul Fives a year or so ago when it opened but we were not charged such an egregious AI fee.  I called the resort and they stated that they could not give me an AI fee for week 52 yet but that the following week was $648/night and I could expect it to be MORE than that for week 52.  I find that completely outrageous since this is supposedly just for the food and drink (presumably my maintenance fees....the actual trade/exchange, covered the room portion of the stay).  No way my family could EVER eat or drink anywhere close to that amount in a day so I promptly cancelled the exchange and informed II.  That is an outrageous AI fee and I can't imagine anyone feeling it was acceptable AFTER also trading their own week, and do suspect that were I to call an AI travel agent, we could do better or at least the same and still have the week at our other resort to use or rent.  Too bad as the resort does look pretty.  I guess there is a reason we prefer to stay at the Royals where we cook our bfast each morning and head to Playa for dinner each evening.  Works for us and is much easier on the pocketbook.  So, if anyone is looking, there is a week 52 at Generations Riviera Maya for a 2br unit that was just redeposited back into II....have at it.:rofl::hysterical:


----------



## classiclincoln (Dec 31, 2014)

"Don't have much experience with Mexico, but my motto for them is now "Mexico, it's all about the deception.""

I really need to modify this to "Karisma, it's all about the deception".  Not fair to paint the entire country with the same brush.  My apologies.  Review posted in the Marketplace.


----------



## chibuilder (Jan 1, 2015)

classiclincoln said:


> "Don't have much experience with Mexico, but my motto for them is now "Mexico, it's all about the deception.""
> 
> I really need to modify this to "Karisma, it's all about the deception".  Not fair to paint the entire country with the same brush.  My apologies.  Review posted in the Marketplace.




Sorry to hear your experience has been so bad.  We love Mexico and have had great family vacations throughout Mexico - especially when staying at one of the Royal Resorts properties but also at Villa Del Palmar Flamingos in Nuevo Vallarta and at Azul Fives (a Karisma resort) in Riviera Maya.  I think the prices Karisma is charging for AI when one exchanges into one of their resorts are truly outrageous now-a-days but when we did stay at Azul Fives, we had a great vacation, gorgeous villa and the food was very good.  Too bad that they have chosen to up the ante on AI costing so much to make it totally out of range and too bad your experience was such a bummer.  I suggest you try another resort (Royal Haciendas or Royal Sands, perhaps).


----------

